# Internet microwave interference?



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I used a microwave link to get my internet service, I have for about 4 years. As many of you have read in posts in this forum I have been having pixelation problems ever since I upgraded to a 722 from my 622 about three weeks ago. The problem was very apparent with the 2nd 722 as the first one only lasted about 3 hours till the hard drive died. Dish has been out to address this pixelation problem without very much success. They have replaced my two dishes (one with a dual lnb for 110 & 119 and a 24" dish for 129) with a new DISH 1000. A few day later they moved the new dish west about five feet and they replaced the coax from the dish to the receiver. I am still having the same amount of pixelation. The lead tech tells me that the microwave signal that I receive my internet on is intersecting with the dish signal, now they want to move the dish again, this time about 60 feet east. (all locations used have complete clear sky with no obstructions what so ever. I have spoken to my internet provider and have been told that the Dish signal and the microwave signal are so far apart on the spectrum there is no way one could/should interfere with the other. The majority of my problems are on tuner 2, tuner 1 seems to have very little or no pixelation at all. Does anybody have the facts on the possibility of microwave interference in a installation like this?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you shut down your internet system altogether does the pixelation problem go away?


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you tried moving and reorienting the DVR itself? Sometimes noise gets directly into devices without going in through the antenna/tuner. I once owned an answering machine that recorded a local radio station with each message.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

phrelin said:


> If you shut down your internet system altogether does the pixelation problem go away?


I have shut off power to the microwave and still have had pixelation. I have not disconnected the microwave coax from the internet receiver....yet.



Orion9 said:


> Have you tried moving and reorienting the DVR itself? Sometimes noise gets directly into devices without going in through the antenna/tuner. I once owned an answering machine that recorded a local radio station with each message.


The DVR is at the opposite end of the house (~50 feet away) from all internet stuff, same place for years.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah but if I'm following you, what's been there for years has been a different model with a different circuit board. (ie: would likely be susceptible to different noises coming from different angles.)

For example, the answering machine before and after the one that picked up the radio station were both radio-free in the same location.

So I think it's still worth a shot.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Orion9 said:


> Yeah but if I'm following you, what's been there for years has been a different model with a different circuit board. (ie: would likely be susceptible to different noises coming from different angles.)
> 
> For example, the answering machine before and after the one that picked up the radio station were both radio-free in the same location.
> 
> So I think it's still worth a shot.


The other problem with moving the DVR is my wife would have to redo the entire living room......................and the coax from the dish would have to be rerun.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I vote bogus on the microwave interference inless th emicrowave is ported directly into your lnb, things juist don't add up.

My conjecture is either a bad TV2 tuner or as someone suggested a poor barrel connection that chokes off the high frequency band from your dish (TV2 is the high band tuner from the seperator).

Check that all your barrel connections are light blue, not white - if that passes get the receiver replaced since this is the first tuner that has had this anomalie.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Dish is shipping me a replacement 722 and a new separator, hopefully that will take care of the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cross your fingers


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Replacement receiver and separator installed today..........STILL having pixelation. I guess next step is to move the dish to the opposite end of the house to avoid the dish signal crossing the path of the microwave signal. Anybody have any other suggestions???? Maybe I should go back to a 622................


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Get spectrum analyzer, simple one is based on PCI card [BLSA] and free software will cost you $150+.


----------

